# Blower Fan for Old Schrader



## gaitski (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey all, I've got an old Schrader double door stove with a hookup in the back for a blower. The hookup just connects to 6 tubes that run over the firebox, so any air that blows through the system is heated and pushed out. I inherited the stove with the house, and the previous owner had a McGuyvered small blower fan in a box hooked up to the back which recently went out. 

My question is, does anyone know of a supplier for the fan that was intended to go with these stoves? I'd hate to spend $100 on a new motor if there was a better fix out there. Thanks!


----------



## mdocod (Nov 12, 2011)

Is the location that the blower mounts relatively cool even when the fan is no blowing but a fire is running?


----------



## gaitski (Nov 12, 2011)

It's somewhat separated from the rest of the stove, so yes I think it would be cooler. The house that it's in is actually a rental that I manage, otherwise I'd take and post some pictures.


----------



## mdocod (Nov 12, 2011)

well, my thoughts are that, as long as it's separated from major heat exposure, a small form factor cooling fan from an old rack mount computer server or something like it could work great. Main problem there is coming up with the 12V supply (think: transformer you don't need anymore, junk bin job), though some are 120V, so try to find a used one at an electronics surplus style joint.

Check ebay for squirrel cage blowers. Try to find something reasonable.... For this application, IMO, it should be a larger diameter lower RPM job to reduce the noise.


----------

